# question ordinateur windows dans clé usb



## inconnuinconnu02 (1 Avril 2021)

Bonjour je ne suis pas extrêmement doué avec les ordinateurs mais j'aimerais pouvoir insérer un ordinateur windows dans une clé usb de façon a pouvoir par la suite connecter ma clé sur mon MacBook Air ou tout autre ordinateur et avoir accès a ma cession windows avec mes fichier etc et que si je retire la clé cela ne laisse aucune trace ou donné sur l'ordinateur utilisé. si quelqu'un peu éclairer ma lanterne ça serait génial merci encore.


----------

